
Xkcd: Tech Support - sahillavingia
http://xkcd.com/806/
======
stuhacking
My last few experiences with technical support staff have been pretty
positive. In some instances, I've had to install broadband for extended family
members who have misplaced the connection details. Other times it's getting
support for an unsupported modem.

It's amazing how much better your experience is if you realize how much it
sucks to do phone support. Speak clearly, be polite and friendly (smiling when
speaking on a phone helps a lot!) and be patient when repeating yourself.
You'll get more from the operator if they get more from you.

------
gvb
The magic word is a play on Shibboleth.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shibboleth> Unfortunately XKCD doesn't specify
which pronunciation to use.

------
gertburger
If only...

